

Nerd Dating: Y Combinator/WePay's Bill Clerico & Jenny McCarthy - eknopf
http://www.bravotv.com/the-millionaire-matchmaker/season-5/videos/jenny-mccarthy-has-a-thing-for-nerds
Episode is next week...kind of awesome!
======
DevX101
I've watched this show a few times. I'd highly caution against anyone going on
the show if your objective is to actually find a match (as opposed to being on
TV for the fun of it).

Patti (the host) will consistently throw the millionaires under the bus and
humiliate them at any opportunity so that she can boost her ego. Her main
objective isn't to make matches. It's to make good tv, and by extension
generate drama. (Bravo's tagline is: 'We love drama')

~~~
hajrice
A lot of the stuff she does is basically shit-testing, and framing. Truth is
90% of the guys bight that stuff, and then you're out. "Women test men for all
sorts of reasons, and it’s mostly an unconscious process. Attractive women
have a lot of options, and prefer men who are STRONG OF CHARACTER. If you were
an attractive woman being chased by hundreds of guys, how would you go about
eliminating the losers? You’d TEST them, in subtle ways that test for strength
and personality. If you did this on a regular enough basis, this behavior
would become unconscious and automatic. Women will ALWAYS test you! Deal with
it, learn how to handle it, and move on." [1]

Example I saw in the video.

Patti: "Are you nervous?" ...

Patti: "Do you think she's gorgeous?"

Bill: "She looks gorgeous"

By answering those questions, what Bill did is he bit into the frame and
accepted her to control the situation. Notice how Patti leaded the
conversation, and Bill played along.

tldr; Patti's not being a bitch, she pretty much doing what every attractive
women does to a guy -- only she's doing it with no intention of dating them,
rather to quickly dissect the guy

\---

[1] <http://www.fastseduction.com/cgi-bin/fswiki.cgi?Shit_Tests>

~~~
marvin
...and for this exact reason, I can't possibly believe why a "nerd" with the
power and status of a startup CEO would go on a show like this. There aren't a
lot of nerds who have the social skills to handle the stereotypical attractive
Western woman's endless series of tests and burning hoops. And given that this
is a TV show meant for entertainment, I don't really see the upside. At least
unless you're able to not take this stuff as a joke.

Reality shows are built on the premise of testing people's strength of
character, so most of our demographic would just ending up looking like
chumps. Which, given the host, is probably the hidden premise of this show --
putting high-status men in a position where they are likely to fail.
Unfortunately too much of Western culture is built on the notion of keeping up
appearances and maintaining your perceived status, instead of actually having
real skills and accomplishments under your belt.

------
jmtame
I feel I should chime in since I know BC. I've been dating a girl now for 2
years because of a party he invited me to, and have to admit he handled this
way better than I could have (and he has way more game than I do). I was a big
wimp when it came down to it: I carried a ring on one of my fingers because I
knew if I intentionally "lost" it from a girl I was talking to who I really
liked, I had an excuse to go on a first date with her. At some point, this
girl (now my girlfriend) at this party gave me her phone, and what else would
I do with it besides call myself so that I was guaranteed to get her number?
I'm really surprised she talked to me after that. I did get the first date
though.

I think the points they made were valid; a lot of women seem to love gossip
and things that I don't find interesting, but apparently that's a great way to
start/carry a conversation with the type of woman who goes to a bar.

Most women I have met at bars were not interesting to me though. Nearly every
girl I've dated has had something nerdy about her and I've met them through my
own social circles; my last girlfriend was really into graphic design and the
one I'm dating now studied biomedical engineering. Birds of a feather flock
together?

------
il
Fortunately most women aren't like this. It's still disappointing that a
popular show can be so viciously anti-intellectual.

In my experience, women are interested in hearing about the guy's passions,
not less so if that passion is building a transformative startup.

~~~
markbao
Not only is it dangerously anti-intellectual, it also has some terrible
flirting advice.

Telling her that she looks gorgeous? Really?

~~~
hajrice
Actually, the way that Bill COULD have responded would be something like:

She: Do you think she's gorgeous ?

He: She's the most beautiful girl I've seen.....in the past 30 seconds

~~~
edibrac
"She's the 2nd most beautiful girl I've seen.....in the past 30 seconds"

------
j4pe
"CEO, Internet Payment Company" -

This guy dropped 600 pounds of ice outside PayPal's dev conference. He really
can't get some producer to use his company's name on television? Although
after watching the clip, I think I can understand why Bill wouldn't want
WePay's name associated with this piece of fine television.

------
KirinDave
Jenny McCarthy is the antithesis of nerd culture. Why is she associated with
us?

~~~
fleitz
I believe the title of the show is "Millionaire matchmaker", the show seems to
be propagating the stereotype that men should be wealthy and women pretty.
Thus if you're looking for up and coming millionaires the tech industry might
not be a bad place to look, especially if you're looking for men who have made
their millions before 40.

------
kefs
Box.net founder/cfo was also on this same show.. but don't ask me why i knew
that..

[http://www.bravotv.com/the-millionaire-
matchmaker/season-3/h...](http://www.bravotv.com/the-millionaire-
matchmaker/season-3/hillel-and-dylan)

------
fybren
Anyone care to mirror it for us non-US folk?

------
kennyma
Nerd represent! The clip was pretty funny. Does anyone know if we will be able
to watch the full episode online?

------
mceachen
Well played, Bill, well played.

------
edibrac
Bill Clerico came off as an Always Frustrated Chump. He needs to shake that
off if he wants to be a ladies man. I suggest he start off with a few cover-
to-cover readings of The Game.

They already got him started with some advice:

"if you want a 10 you got to be a 10 mentally and physically"

~~~
hajrice
I think you mean average frustrated chump

~~~
edibrac
I stubbornly stand behind my words. An always frustrated chump is way behind
the average frustrated chump. Nevermind I stand corrected. I do think it sucks
how they edited it so the highlights of it were them hammering him with
advice. It's a conspiracy against nerds. It's a SoCal entertainment industry
conspiracy against the Silicon Valley. We all know which is better.

